
We have the technology. Now when do the robots take over? - sandergansen
https://medium.com/robotex/we-have-the-technology-now-when-do-the-robots-take-over-812df0811f5d
======
MrEfficiency
This seems more like an ad for some people/orgs than a deep dive into the
future of technology.

Robots will take over because profit incentives. This will happen by
management, senior engineers, and kids out of college. Not from a few people
developing a few niches in software.

